# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  ملخص قصة كوكب الارض 13.7 مليار سنة في دقيقة واحدة فقط

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 ملخص قصة كوكب الارض 13.7 مليار سنة في دقيقة واحدة فقط

 
قصة كوكب الارض 13.7 مليار سنة في دقيقة واحدة فى هذا الفيديو يتناول كيف نشأت الارض وكيف تطورت كما ان به نشأة العلم والحروب وكل شئ عن كوكب الارض وكل ذلك فى دقيقة واحدة فقط .

شاهد الفيديو من الرابط التالى

قصة كوكب الارض 13.7 مليار سنة في دقيقة
 
 المصدر :- موقع مصرى

*

----------

